# Babyfische gesichtet - Goldelritzen?



## fermate (27. Juni 2013)

Als heute ausnahmsweise für eine Weile die Sonne schien, hab ich sie im Flachwasser entdeckt: 
Winzige, fast durchsichtige Minifische mit deutlichen Augen.
Manche sind schon etwas gelb, darum tippe ich auf Goldelritzen,  Pimephales promelas.
Die Eltern haben am 1. Juni angefangen zu laichen, 27 Tage hat die gesamte Entwicklung bisher also gedauert. 
Ich nehme an, dass es bei höheren Temperaturen schneller gehen kann. 
Der Papa bewacht seine Höhle übrigens immer noch.

     

Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens ein paar überleben, trotz der vielen __ Rückenschwimmer, der __ Molche, __ Frösche und der Gelbrandkäferlarven. 
Die __ Moderlieschen fressen so kleine Fische sicher auch. 
Argh, unser Hund trinkt aus der Flachwasserzone, da werden bestimmt jedesmal ein paar Kleine mitgeschlappert.

Seit einiger Zeit werden zwei Seerosenstengel von Moderlieschen ausdauernd bestuppst.
Velleicht kommt da ebenfalls bald Nachwuchs. 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet - Goldelritzen?*

Hallo Maren,

:gratuliere

Wenn es Dir zu viele werden, sagst Du Bescheid, da gibt es bestimmt Abnehmer.


----------



## RiffRaff (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet - Goldelritzen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> ... da gibt es bestimmt Abnehmer.



Hallo,

erste Meldung als Abnehmer! 

gruß

Micha


----------



## fermate (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet - Goldelritzen?*



RiffRaff schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erste Meldung als Abnehmer!
> 
> ...




Wenn welche übrigbleiben, herzlich gern.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## elkop (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet - Goldelritzen?*

schade, dass ich in österreich bin. sonst würd ich auch aufzeigen.


----------

